# I'm gonna need a bunch of help...



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Idk if you all remember, but I have mentioned a few times that I saved one of my bettas from a science progect that one of the other grades at my school did about 6 months ago.. maybe more? Anyway, my science teacher decided that it was a great idea, and that our grade should do it.... I don't know how to explain the whole project, but I will tell you it involves a betta and two goldfish in a 1.5 liter container uncleaned, and unfed for the whole time. We are supposed to work in groups of four so overall that will be 50 containers, 100 goldfish, and 50 bettas.... I have already written my teacher a not on how it is against my ethisities to do such a project, but we are still forced to do it. He did however change the time that the fish will be in there from 2 months to two weeks! but anyway, He told me that I could take home an dieing fish, or sick fish to nurse back to health and we could count them as dead for the project. anyway, I am guessing that about 3/4 of the goldfish will go, and 1/2 of the bettas will, despite my best efforts..... Also, in the end I will take home all remaining fish. My mom finally agreed to this as she knows how strongly I feel about animals having some rights. The only thing is i have to purchase everything with my own money, and it all has to fit in my room which will work cuz I will be moving my bed out of there soon! Anyway, I have a 20g which is WAY too small for around 25 2" (thats the size we have to get them for the project) goldfish, and some small (3g) qt tanks for them, I have a friend with a goldie pond tht says she will take 10-15 of the golfish, too. I am all stocked up on my meds for my fish. For the bettas I have some 1g, and half gallon qt tanks for them to go into till they are well enough to share divided 10g tanks (the will have 3.3g each). and some 2.5g tanks for the bettas that are gonna take a LONG time to recover. Anyway, I need help and homes for ALL of these fish, I might be able to keep a few, but not many.... I can nurse them back to health, and then if you will pay for half the shipping if it costs a lot, or all the shipping if you are close thats the only cost. please PM me if you are interested. I really need help! Thank you.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh wow...thats horrible!! Good luck with all of them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you put some of them in your work room?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good Luck, I'm glad your helping the poor fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Veganchick, you are such a kindhearted person.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, everybody  and yes, it is horrible... Dramaqueen, thanks! That makes me feel good! And as for the work room that was gonna be a fish room, we are have some flooding problems (spring in kansas is REALLY rainy) so that is messing up the outlets and stuff.... Thanks fot the suggestion, tho! 

Really, if anyone is interested in a betta tho, please tell me, and I'll keep u updated, if not, thanks for all the nice comments and support, U can stay updated, too! I went to petco today and got some more supplies (goldfish flakes, tropical anti-bacteria food, more frozen brine shrimp, a few tanks and some iche medicine. I still have to get MORE tanks, filters, heaters, bettafix, this one med..... idk what its called, but the reveiws make me think it will help alot on bites from ather fish, and torn fins, so i can use it for my bettas and goldfish only 2 weeks till we start the dreaded experiment.  By the way, not all the bettas will be VTs, Everyone is picking out their own, so there will be some really cool looking ones, male and female. The goldfish are fancy, not koi! Man, I am gonna be sooooooo busy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry your workroom is flooded.  That would be the perfect place to set up your betta "hospital". I think your parents are great for letting you do this.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ya, they are great! It took some begging, but I think my mom let me do it becuz she knew how sad it would be for me to watch the little guys get sick, and torn up.. The space is gonna be really tight, but I think I can make it work! I keep promising My self I'm not gonna get attached, but I know I will!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Of course you'll get attached to them. It can't be helped. lol


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

A hint to you as you are still gathering tanks preparing for the 'fish flood' - tupperware bins also work great as temporary tanks, and are generally far cheaper than a glass tank (and a lot harder to break!). In my local home depot there are rectangular tupperware (well I call them that, they aren't brand name, they are plastic containers) that come in a couple sizes, from a gallon to about two gallons. The wonderful part - they cost a 1.99 each, with lid (which is not hard at all to poke/cut some holes into).
Also, look around in your local Wal-mart or Target (or equivelant) in the section they normally keep plastic bins for general storage and clothing storage. These come in a variety of sizes, some of them quite large (great idea if you need more temporary housing for goldfish since we know how much of a mess they make) and can often be stacked on top of each other for greater space conservation. These are all generally cheaper than any tank of equivelant size (a 110 quart (27.5 gallon) for 15 bucks with hinged lid? How can you beat that?), and they come with lids and handles.... which makes moving them around infinately easier!
Perhaps they aren't quite as aesthetically pleasing (although they are all clear plastic, so you can still see the fish) as glass tanks, but they will help you get the job done.

I wish you the best of luck with this fish-saving endeavor (and would thoroughly document the whole thing as it happens in school, so you can write a letter to your local or state school board to present your case so that they can pass a rule to no longer do such experiments). I hope you will be able to provide us with pictures of these guys as you bring them home and begin their rehabilition process?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good advice! That's a good idea to document everything and then we can hear about how everything is going and how the fish are doing.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I set up a goldfish tub (from target, its huge! like 35g, plus I already have a 20g) for all my goldfish.... I already have all my betta tanks, and I now have no room left at all, and hardly any money (only like $200) left for the rest of the "project" you could call it. I feel bad cuz I am stooping below my 2.5g minimum for betta tanks, but I absolutly don't have the room for that many tanks in my bedroom, and Although I have some divided tanks that are rather large most of the bettas will be pretty sick so they cant go in a devided one... I also have a few hermit crab tanks and other fish tanks/ tubs sut up because aparently everyone has to get the goldies and the betta, then they can get MORE... I am really upset about this whole thing... but hopefully i can find everyone great homes! Thanks again for the advice! You saved me about $100! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

by the way, u know how the librarian was not really giving her betta the care it deserved, and all of them kept dying? well she decided to hand this one over to me cuz he was too much work! he has very minor, treatable finrot, and he is emaciated, but thats it! He will also be "up for adoption" I'll get pics soon, he is a bright red/orange crowntail male about 2 inches right now....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like you have really been busy getting everything set up. They'll be ok in smaller containers as long as the water changes are kept up with. These smaller containers will just be temporary any way, until you get them adopted out.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya! its a lot of work! I don't even wanna think about all the water changes cuz alot of the tanks/bowls/tubs aren't cycled. I was going to ask if anyone on here wanted shrimp, but I'm guessing know one wants to pay for ghost shrimp that they can get for 25 cents at petsmart, so i think I'll just put them in with my already overcrowded (i had to move alot of my fish to fit the extra tanks) 10g with guppies, cherry barbs, and white clouds (I know, once I have things under controll I can hopefully upgrade)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you're going to be in water up to your ears. lol But it's worth it!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Vegan, where abouts do you live? if You live kinda near by i will take one or two... Im over on the Oregon coast. I know that a 3lb package from the east coast is going to be $50 overnight, can't afford that though. Let me know approx.

If i can i would be glad to help... though my mom may not be stoked... oh well...

and good luck! I am pretty sure that if you really want to stop it you could call the animal shelter/rights place near you and see if they can do anything. it is techinically abuse in my opinion at least.

And i would take the goldfish, but i don't have a big enough tank to take care of them, sorry


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone ever watch the show Animal Cops on Animal Planet? I'd rather consider it something like 'gross negligence' if we were assigning charges for what to call this experiment, but no one ever seems to assign animal rights to fish. Oh yes, dogs, cats, brids, horses... they all get rights... but not fish. Fish can't scream, so apparently they don't get rights.

The tanks may be under the normally recomended minimum 2.5 gallons, but these are, as you say, just temporary housing. Besides, anything is better than being stuck in 1.5 liters of water with two goldfish! Honestly, I'm not eave sure how that is supposed to work, I mean, a 2 liter bottle of soda isn't big at all, and they want three fish that are pretty good sized in less that that? Are they even gonna' fit? 0__o;;; 
Smaller tanks are also generally used for quarantine tanks, simply because it's easier to administer meds on a small scale like that. The dosage is much smaller on a 1 gallon than a 10 gallon, which will make your meds go a long way. Something that it sounds like you'll need, as I'm betting a lot of these fish will be ill. 

I'm glad I could help you save some money, as this is certainly an endeavor which deserves help. I wish I was closer and could volunteer to take on some of the tanks and water changes to nurse these fish back myself, but I'm nowhere near close enough for that.
What else is still on your list of things you may be needing for these guys? Many years ago I took marine science classes in my high school and we quickly became the kings and queens of being thrifty but effective fish keepers since the school cut all funding for the class (the water? Why would anyone care about anything in the water? You don't need to know about that *cuts budget and gives it to football team*). If there's still some specific departments you may be running short on, I may be able to dredge up some of my old notes on some topics to see if any of them are useful for this.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You took marine science in high school? Thats pretty cool. I always hated science. Wish I'd paid more attention now. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I live right next to KC MO, it would be about $10 for a 2lb package, to somewhere near you, (so I wouldn't suspect over $15) that is about the weight they will be.  hmmm I still need I filter for my large goldfish tub and tanks(one is 20g, one is 35) Oh, and I will need to get some hydrogen peroxide and aqaurium salt... that should be just about it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like you're just about set. When does the science project start?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Soon, either in one week, two weeks, or less likly 3 weeks, my teacher is indecisive. I am just gonna go wit 2 weeks for now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So you still have some time to gather up more supplies.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yes, thats the plan, and I wanted to ask people if they were interested a bit before it started so I could get an estimate of about how many I could easily place. Its gonna be harder than I thought. Once I find my camera and post pics of the red CT male maybe someone will want him, he is one of the most gorgious bettas I have seen!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll need bags and boxes to ship them to people.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes I took marine science for four years way back when. Kind of convenient when your school is about five miles from the ocean xD I had a simply ridiculous amount of science credits by the time I graduated, as I opted to take science classes for extra-curricular classes (nerd? me? oh yes, I'm afraid so). That was back when they also first offered marine science as an AP course (course you can get college credit for when still in highschool) we were one of the first test groups, tiny class, there were only like... 16 of us? My final project was successfully breeding and raising over fifty seahorses. 

Yeah, total topic derailment right there *drags self back on course*

I remember we used to make filters out of soda bottles, but I'll need to draw up a diagram (or see if someone else has one floating around online, honeslty I'm sure my class can't have been the only one to have ever used this method) because trying to explain it in text alone is just annoying and confusing. Tomorrow I will. But they are cheap, and about the only thing of any cost you really need to buy is a pump for said filter.

Pumps... hmm. When we were rigging up several of the tank branches in our classroom we managed to get our hands on several pump that used to be used by our local county water department that they were throwing out as 'junk' because they could no longer run at the high PSI they demanded without the seals leaking (it was something ridiculous like over 200 PSI) but they were still perfect (and didn't leak) at a more normal PSI, and we were able to rig up several different pumps for different tanks off of thsoe. I doubt you'd be able to get ahold of such pumps though, it was a pretty odd event. Eh, that's not really helpful, would probably be cheaper and more efficient to the size of tanks you are working with maybe to just get the pumps from your local store.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! No wonder you know so much about fish!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I love nataku's typing style...lol, not that i always read all the posts (sorry, i don't like to read much off a comp screen) but i love how she...he(?) Is so informative but also makes me laugh with the little kinda smart questions and comments they throw in there! lol!

I can afford that Vegan. if/when you get pics up, let me know. i would love! a halfmoon/delta, though i doubt there will be any... If there isn't, ill look at the pics and see maybe a vt, since i have 2 ct......
Just let me have a little warning, though i do have a 30 gallon i can set up real quick as a emergancy tank if i can't find one immediatly. Or can buy a TEMPERARY 1 gallon... But i promise they will be in a 2 1/2 gallon or more!

Will there be any females?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, sounds great! Yep, I'm guessing there will be a few females, and idk about deltas/halfmoon.. but we will see! I don't mind temporary 1g tanks, thats what some of the bettas at my house will be in.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet. I found a 10 gallon online for $15, but have to buy a filter. I might put a colored devider up, so I could take 2... I told my mom, she wasn't stoked, but she didn't say no


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome! They would love the room especially after first a 1.5l container, then prly a gallon or half gallon, or if they are lucky 2.5g tank. You know, at petco there are empty 10g tanks for $11! Thanks so much!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

i would love to help out somehow !
maybe by taking a betta off your hands? =D


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds great! pm me for details!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I want pictures!!! :-D


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Btw. Vegan, I am sure that if you talk to the super in your school, you won't have to do this project. there is no way that they can force you to. Like in my school, if you challege it, they can't make you disect anything. So talk to the higher ups, They can't make you do this, and they can't flunk you because of it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it would be worth a try, to talk to someone high up about this, like Emmnemms said.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm maybe i could section off the 10 gallon in three parts (3.33 gallons each), lol, then i would have as many as drama!


----------



## kittykat925 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow. Can you post pictures as this progresses? I wish I could take a betta but I already have two and my parents won't let me get good sized tanks for them so right now they're living in one gallon goldfish bowls...grrr...but best of luck. If I hear of anyone who can take some fish, I'll let them know.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol!  and they would still have enough room! Actually, a few of my betta set ups will look like that. Oh, and good news! The library betta found a home! someone from a different forum took him, and in about a week he will be on his way to california!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

kittykat, yep! My camera is stuck somewhere in this mess, but I will have to get a pics of my whole room soon to show you wha tit looks like now! And 1g isn't bad if you take good care of them, the bigger the better, but if 1g is the largest possible ur bettas can still be happy with plenty of water changes!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmnemms, sectioning off a 10 gallon into 3 parts would work great. It would give each one a little over 3 gallons...enough room for them to each have a plant and a decoration.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm seriously contemplating a sixth betta...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, this addiction is driving me crazy!! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! thats what it does to you!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, Well i think i am going to move Sushi to the bathroom, and then I would have room for another tank. And again, if i can't find one soon enough, I have a 1 gallon, 2-2 gallons, and a 3 1/2 gallon bowls... and there is a table in the kitchen that we don't use that my mom said i could put a tank up on as long as i take care of it, and the table is good sized.
lol, my friend says that eventually my room is going to be a big aquarium and Im going to have to swim in it 

oh, and i put up a craigslist want ad, looking for smaller tanks. Also through in there that i have a friend looking for homes for some bettas that are going to be used in a school experiement, and that if they are interested in giving the fish a good home, i would give them your contact info. so we will see.. hope you don't mind btw. Ifyou do, i will just tell them that you have changed your mind or something


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll have to move your bed out and sleep somewhere else. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, if I added even a half gallon more of water thats what mine would turn into!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol! well we will just all have to grow fins


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So we can swim with our fish! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol!


----------



## McGibs (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd hate to be a little fishy human swimming with a male betta, be prepared to become tenderized by it's constant attacks! lawl


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! I'm sad, my fav. store to buy fish from (and any other animals I can't get from shelters) is closing. Waldo pet is know for how well the treat their animals, and how they let their animals interact with people! They are closing cuz of the economy tho, So I'm goin there 2mro to see if I can fing anything I like, Idk how I will have room tho! but we will see


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll probably come home with SOMEthing.lol Maybe more bettas? lol Thats too bad that they have to close.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

didn't have time 2day . But I have to go 2mro, cuz they are the only store that carries the special lights for one of my odd tanks, and one burnt out!


----------



## Indefinitive (Apr 6, 2009)

I might be interested in adopting one of your rescued Bettas. How much time do you suppose there will be between now and the rescue mission?

I've only been skimming the topic. I just got my first one, and have been checking up on him every ten minutes since I put him in the tank. If it will take a while to get the project done and get them all rescued, then my tank should be finished cycling by then, and I can safely divide the tank and adopt another Betta.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

should be time to let ur tank cycle, what size?


----------



## Indefinitive (Apr 6, 2009)

10 Gallons. The nitrate just set in yesterday.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cool! A devided 10g sounds great for 2 bettas!


----------

